# I'm confused tonight..



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Will a feral hang around with a domestic cat?? 

I usually fed 3 ferals at night.. one black, 2 tuxedo... 
Had that tonight, except the black seemed to almost run over to me tonight.. weird..
After my initial shock, i noticed that he looked just like my neighbors cat!!!
Which still doesn't make sense... cause if it was my neighbors, then where was my usual black cat??
All three of them were together in the dumpsters when i walked out, which is right near their usual spot to wait for me..?? 

I think i am just confusing myself tonight, but i don't know!!! 
There is sooooo many black and b/w ferals in my street and the next one over, i don't actually know who's who most of the time, but i am always feeding those "3".. and i have seen them together forever... that's why i wonder if a feral will hang with a house cat??
Still with them tonight, when i tried to go over to the black one he hid?? Plus he's got the double paw thing going on, and i know my neighbors cat def. has those.. and i really never got a close enough look on the black feral i fed?

Any thoughts??

Melissa


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

See if the cat will let you pet him, if so then he is not feral. Your best bet is to go over to your neighbors house with the cat if he will let you pick him up and see if he is their cat. Just tell them you saw him in the street and did not want to see him get run over.


----------

